# *Bagram Tiki Bar*



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh boy are we excited.:chk We got a used conex today. So of course the idea comes up to make it a smoke room. Well after taking a little fan in there and smoking a few stogies some good ideas came out. Well after much deliberation we decided we want a Tiki bar of our own. Tonight we will be conducting some midnight operations to secure a a/c heater unit for it. Of course we have plenty of wood to build something nice. Thinking of making a bar and couch setup. Going to post up some pics of us with our civilian guys that work with us. Hopefully we can build something nice to pass along to the next unit. If anyone has any ideas or wants to donate something old around the house that would help it out I'd sure like to hear it. Thanks guys

P.S. you don't see a stove in there and if there was one in there I don't know where it came from


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

SHould not be to hard to come up with stuff, count me in, more then enough posters etc to help out


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



SSG.Adams said:


> If anyone has any ideas or wants to donate something old around the house that would help it out I'd sure like to hear it. Thanks guys


I would love to help but am at a loss for what I can help with. Do you need building supplies? Bar "stuff", red velvet rope to put out front? Perhaps a door man.

Whatever you may need.
Thanks
and

THANK YOU *SIR*
for defending my freedoms.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Your going to need this

and this

and this

Well, 2 out of 3 isn't bad...

You have incoming sir!  (The troop supporter sticker and RG gauge isn't in yet, but will ship when I get them.)


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

I can do a couple Stinky's.
Where do I send them?


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I can do a couple Stinky's.
> Where do I send them?


PM sent


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

I'm sure you'll have it looking great in no time. :tu


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

I've got to visit, now. Let me know if there is something local you need (CLS IV, CLS II, etc), I've got people. :ss

I'll give you a holler this week (I think I still have your cell).

Now I'm jealous, though, we don't have AC. I hope ventalation is good!

CPT M


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

how about some cigar swag for the walls? posters..etc


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

First day of work went well. We put up the front wall and changed a little wiring around. Called KBR to come fix the a/c but they never showed up. So hopefully in the next day or two I can get the a/c running. I think the next big hurdle is venting. Today one guy was telling us about a two fan system that will push air in or out. Plus you can close it off. Hopefully we can get everything set up for football season. Ahh that would be the life :ss










I was measuring everything out










smoking while we work










some skill saw action










our flight doc hard at work










still have to make the outside wall


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

You'd better make this

Into this:


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



SSG.Adams said:


> First day of work went well. We put up the front wall and changed a little wiring around. Called KBR to come fix the a/c but they never showed up. So hopefully in the next day or two I can get the a/c running. I think the next big hurdle is venting. Today one guy was telling us about a two fan system that will push air in or out. Plus you can close it off. Hopefully we can get everything set up for football season. Ahh that would be the life :ss


Coming along nicely! :tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Bruce - Let me know what you need. I am "All In!" :ss


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

pm'd Fred and he gave my the addy, you have some on the way to dress up those walls.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Thanks for the comments and help guys. :tu Was wondering what you think about this fan setup. http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...n_Window_Fan_White_HW628&ref=tgt_adv_XSN10001 Figure I could put it on the front wall to circulate air out up top. Plus its at the right price for my budget.  Thinking I'll order it tomorrow night but if someone has a better idea let me know.


----------



## Luke Z (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

I will be stoping up there in a couple of days If I get a Chance i will stop by


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



Luke Z said:


> I will be stoping up there in a couple of days If I get a Chance i will stop by


Come on by. Its the Medevac hanger by the hospital. If you have a cell phone you can call me. If not just tell the gate guards to call for you. I'll come out and get ya. :ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



SSG.Adams said:


> Thanks for the comments and help guys. :tu Was wondering what you think about this fan setup. http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...n_Window_Fan_White_HW628&ref=tgt_adv_XSN10001 Figure I could put it on the front wall to circulate air out up top. Plus its at the right price for my budget.  Thinking I'll order it tomorrow night but if someone has a better idea let me know.


I am using this very vent fan right now. I've had her for over two years, and is still working like a charm. She has turned quite yellow since then, for some reason! :r


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Long day so no pictures. Tomorrow I'll get some up though. Hanged and wired the ac unit today. Of course it worked for 5 min then shut off. Hopefully tomorrow kbr will fix it up for us. In the morning ordering the vent fans.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Today got the a/c heat unit up and working. Put vent fans on order. Then went out and smoked a psd4 in the future tiki bar. Hoping to get everything build by the weekend. If we get some more progress tomorrow I'll post up some picks. :ss


----------



## Luke Z (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

well im up in bagram what time do you usaly hang out


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Been awhile so I'll post up some progress pics. Was smoking a Bolivar pc while taking pics


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



SSG.Adams said:


> Been awhile so I'll post up some progress pics. Was smoking a Bolivar pc while taking pics


looking really sweet! :tu


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

lookin good, anything in particular that would help with the project?


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Hmmm... need this in my backyard for a man cave! Very nice job Bruce! :ss


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Sweet project you're doing! That's gonna be great. :ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



macms said:


> Hmmm... need this in my backyard for a man cave! Very nice job Bruce! :ss


Hmmm... Cigar pods. I see a potential business here 

Looking good. Can't wait to see the finished hangout.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Alright guys its looking good. Tomorrow I'm going to post up some progress pics. Yesterday I did receive a package from Dave (n3uka) with some tiki love. Thanks Dave for the cool stuff. Took some pics but didn't get any of the blinking palm tree that plays music. Everyone kept running off with it.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Glad it got there in one piece. As everyone eats the candy, you might find a couple cutters under the pile


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

SSG Adams,

Had some visitors in the Tiki Hut last night- a few from BAF. I'll PM you contact information. They kept saying- "We need to have a place like this in Bagram!" And I kept saying "You do, you do!"

CPT M


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Well today was a good day. :ss Received a major tiki hut bomb today. I had one of our pilots take pics with his expensive camera. Of course he hasn't posted them up for me yet but tomorrow it should be uploaded. Then I'll have to post it in the bomb section. rrplasencia you are the man! Sgt. Silk and I smoked 2 cigars in there tonight playing chess/checkers and watching UFC. He smoked a siglo 2 and a gurka black puro. I smoked a boliva rc and a gurka black puro. Sometimes life is good . :tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Well I don't know if the tiki bar is up too the tiki hut standard just yet. However if anyone wants to stop by they are more then welcome. I'll even provide the smokes. (Thanks to CS that is )



TikiHut27 said:


> SSG Adams,
> 
> Had some visitors in the Tiki Hut last night- a few from BAF. I'll PM you contact information. They kept saying- "We need to have a place like this in Bagram!" And I kept saying "You do, you do!"
> 
> CPT M


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Bruce, which one is you?


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

glad i could help. if you need help with the cuban coffee these two links have step by step instructions with pics.

http://www.mybigfatcubanfamily.com/my_big_fat_cuban_family/2008/07/the-perfect-blend.html

http://www.instructables.com/id/Making-Cuban-Coffee/


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

I've had 2 cups of the cuban coffee this morning and wow its good. I'm the guy on the left in the pics. Haven't been as young and small as silk since I was in the 7th grade.  Guess 4 deployments has put a little age on me but comes with the job. Just wrote an e-mail to microsoft about donating an xbox360. I'm sure they will say no but its worth a shot. Still waiting on my warrant to upload pics.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Really shaping up there. Thanks for the pics. :tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Ok another day down and a little work was done. We had a bunch of guys come in from other Fobs and had a big Herf tonight. I just took two pictures of the guys smoking. Also still waiting on my warrant to upload that pics. Need to find a better camera man I think. So far seating is the biggest pain. Then the whole coffee situation started by rrplasencia. If you excuse me I have to go ask the coffee gods what all I need. :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Great Job Guys:tu:tu
Find time to relax and enjoy life as much as u can:ss


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

That is freaking AWESOME! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

what are the hours and location?

arrived today @ Bagram, five minute walk from shops


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Figured I'd post everyone a little update. Yesterday snkbyt (Alex) stopped by in the day and we had a smoke. He had a good point about how it would be nice if the tiki bar wasn't in a secured area. I agree with him but with our job I can' leave the hanger 5 days out the week because I'm on duty. Maybe if he sets up something nice I can get down there on a slow day. Last night we had an airforce flight doc that flies with us leave so we had a going away party. Hope you enjoy the pics :chk








































































Doc and I


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Thanks for sharing Bruce :tu :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Awesome pics! :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

nice pics, sorry I missed it...............stopped by today after training (1710) but you weren't around..........maybe next time


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

nice humi :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing! :tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

HOORAH!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



snkbyt said:


> nice pics, sorry I missed it...............stopped by today after training (1710) but you weren't around..........maybe next time


Yea I'm 1st up today so I was out flying. Sorry you walked all the way down here for nothing. Telling you cell phone is the way to go


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



rrplasencia said:


> nice humi :tu


Yea got it from a real cool guy. :tu Lately I fill it up everyday as smokes move fast in the tiki bar. :ss


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Well we had 4 CS members and a mini herf last night. snkbyt (Alex) came by with some well aged smokes. Kinda ruined me and the other guys just a little bit. He also brought a young guy with him that goes by fezz on the boards. Of course you had Sgt.Silk and I just trying to keep pace. Thanks again Alex for the great smokes.









Alex and I with a nickel cigar from the 50's









big Jones with 3 during ppp









Silk









The 4 of us









L3 guys enjoying a cigar









L3 lead man having a good time


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

A CS herf at Bagram.Who'd a thunk 

Thanks for the pics Bruce :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Great pics. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

had a great time ruining/spoiling you all, till the next one.........note to self: next time take off safety belt while herfing :ss


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



snkbyt said:


> note to self: next time take off safety belt while herfing


In Bagram, don't you have to wear them all the time, even in the shower? 

Look for me soon, I'll be paying BAF a visit in the near future. No turf wars, I promise...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



TikiHut27 said:


> In Bagram, don't you have to wear them all the time, even in the shower?
> 
> Look for me soon, I'll be paying BAF a visit in the near future. No turf wars, I promise...


 no turf wars.........what about hand grenades and the like?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



SSG.Adams said:


> Well we had 4 CS members and a mini herf last night. snkbyt (Alex) came by with some well aged smokes. Kinda ruined me and the other guys just a little bit. He also brought a young guy with him that goes by fezz on the boards. Of course you had Sgt.Silk and I just trying to keep pace. Thanks again Alex for the great smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pics!! Alex still isn't smiling! I love the Chuck Norris shirt hanging in the background!! :r:tu:u


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



Mr.Maduro said:


> Awesome pics!! Alex still isn't smiling! I love the Chuck Norris shirt hanging in the background!! :r:tu:u


 take that shirt and replce CN w/snkbyt and ya might have something

PS thanks for the bump Patrick


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Note to self:
Get Safety belt so I can look like the cool kids.

Really, it sets off your eyes Alex.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Great pics, and Patrick, Alex IS smiling!!:r:r


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

not sure what's better the belt or the chuck norris shirt


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



rrplasencia said:


> not sure what's better the belt or the chuck norris shirt


I'll tell you whats better, the fact that _Old School_ is on the TV. That movie is loaded with one liners, and has the best "best man" speech ever given on film. Awesome setup though.


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

I wish we can just get a connex box out here and make a tiki hut out of it. Before they get here they're already built and packed with gear.

Look good out there....tryin to do something similar where I'm at but outdoors though...my wife is sending some sticks from my humi back home for the guys out here.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



bvilchez said:


> I wish we can just get a connex box out here and make a tiki hut out of it. Before they get here they're already built and packed with gear.
> 
> Look good out there....tryin to do something similar where I'm at but outdoors though...my wife is sending some sticks from my humi back home for the guys out here.


Wonder if i would ge in trouble for putting a connex in the backyard as a man cave? At least it would be hurricane proof.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

This is the coolest thread ever. Thanks guys for what you do.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*

Logged on and I just hit 1000 RG. Thanks guys! Need to get this thread changed to Bagram Tiki bar. I've gotten lots of help and I know there is more coming. Snkbyt and Fezz came down last night and brought a nice 70's RyJ with them. Like always Silk and I were there along with a few others. Alex anytime you wanna come down you know the drill and next time we need to get some pics of you. :ss









Me









Kenny one of our medics









Silk









The gang


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Changed


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*










Silk... come back here, where did you go? :r :r


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



macms said:


> Silk... come back here, where did you go? :r :r


Think his first pubic hair has come in and we can't get him out of his room. Ahh what an exciting time for him. He is also going to be going on mid-tour leave here in a few days. He'll be back in Clarksville TN for about 18 days.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> Silk... come back here, where did you go? :r :r


:r:r:r



SSG.Adams said:


> Think his first pubic hair has come in and we can't get him out of his room. Ahh what an exciting time for him.


:r:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pics of Alex smiling are always good, good luck with that :r:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

as always guys.........had fun and I'm glad you like the old chit I've been able to bring down and share

I told Silk when the photo was taken it had Photo shop written all over it


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



macms said:


> Silk... come back here, where did you go? :r :r


Radar? Radar O'Reilly? Did you get lazik?

Someone photochop this in place of the water bottle


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



vstrommark said:


> Radar? Radar O'Reilly? Did you get lazik?


:r:r pics of him with his teddy bear
is it possible to find one like it I want to send one now


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great thread guys! Can you guys get some Rogaine for his upper lip and chin? He looks younger than my 17 yr old son......If Silk reads this, have a great leave and tell your buds at home how cool cigar smoking is.....:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



SSG.Adams said:


> He'll be back in Clarksville TN for about 18 days.


For 18 days? or for his 18th birthday?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Tiki bar in Bagram Afghan*



snkbyt said:


> note to self: next time take off safety belt while herfing :ss


Safety first Alex! :r

I'm sure everyone enjoyed the smokes you brought, very nice.:tu


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

BigVito said:


> pics of him with his teddy bear





BigVito said:


> is it possible to find one like it I want to send one now







Fishbeadtwo said:


> Great thread guys! Can you guys get some Rogaine for his upper lip and chin? He looks younger than my 17 yr old son......If Silk reads this, have a great leave and tell your buds at home how cool cigar smoking is.....





Darrell said:


> For 18 days? or for his 18th birthday?


:r

Careful guys, it's all fun and games until someone calls in an airstrike http://www.mysmiley.net/free-unhappy-smileys.php


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Well its been awhile since everyones been able to smoke. Been real busy of late and lack of personal doesn't help either. Going to post pics up from last week and hopefully soon get some more up.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Great pics!!:tu:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

we've managed to get in a smoke or two up here at the "overlook lounge"
hope we can hook up agian soon


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tiki Hut has Incoming


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Joey. All I can say is I'm glad the hospital is next door. You guys have been bombing the hell out of us. Looking on internet this morning and found a couple of things. Guess I have land mines underneath me. They have repainted the door but not cleared the mines.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2423639982






http://www.longwarjournal.org/multimedia/Afgh-MEDEVAC-032008/index.html


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2423639982
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty intense stuff there.
Have I told you guys how much I appreciate your work lately? :u


----------



## Cigar Caddy (Jun 6, 2008)

Macms, 

How come they had a herf and didn't invite us?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Cigar Caddy said:


> Macms,
> 
> How come they had a herf and didn't invite us?


:tpd: Next time We better get an invite.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> :tpd: Next time We better get an invite.


 sure come on over and join us


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> :tpd: Next time We better get an invite.


Think I'd rather come herf with you :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> Think I'd rather come herf with you :ss


Door is always open for you. :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Salutes to all of you!!!!! Alex, I see you chllin in the background of the last pic.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Salutes to you as well Papichulo! No picture of the shack but figured I'd just post up some random ones









All the crew chiefs









Sweet bike I found









it goes fast









Of course the cool bike pic :chk


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Nice pics! all that bike needs is some handlebar tassels.....:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

...and a few clothespins and cards in the spokes!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Figured its time for an update. I was out of the bar for about 5 days due too getting my wisdom teeth pulled out. Still flew and worked but of course no smokes. Last night we all smoked a few and watched the football games but I didn't get any pics. The good news is our chaplain has built a nice 2 story coffee house on the other side of the flight line. He lives with us but is always down there because of the troops. I'm always giving him a good cigar because he deserves one. He talks to every soldier no matter what problem they have. If we have a mission that we will bring back hero's he goes along. So of course everyone banded together to build his coffee house. They opened it up about a week ago and asked if I'd supply the smokes. I was on duty but I sent my LT down with about 150 cigars. Everyone has been coming up to me telling me how great they were and I should have sent more. So talking with the chaplain today and receiving a box full of beads from Fred gave me a good idea. Cooledors for the coffee house. I acquired 2 coolers and set them up for use. He said he would make sure they wouldn't all get smoked the first night. I told I know a few people that will make sure every soldier gets a cigar. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get down there and take some more pics. Also he asked if we could get a clubstogie poster to put up so everyone knows where the cigars come from


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Been Kinda hectic around here but last week everyone went out to watch a little football.









Silk with his book Jamie (Cigar Caddy) sent him


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

nice pics. looks like you guys are some characters


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*You* gorillas made this possible. :ss

Thank you guys for supporting the troops!!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the pics and glad to see Silk made it back safely from his leave....:chk


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Those photos are awesome - thanks for taking and sharing them.

Did anyone remember to pick up some crayons for Silk?


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Silk is back from leave. Last night I made everyone some chicken wings in the oven. Didn't have my camera on me but next time I know when food is involved get a camera. Alex stopped by and had a cigar with me as well. Before he left he gave me a partagas culbrea. Think I'm going to save it for thanksgiving :ss Going to put a current pic of from last week. Got some signs in from Jamie (CigarCadddy) So it will change in the next few weeks.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


>


cool photo. :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

hey what happened to all the smokers................:ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

the place is looking great cept for its empty of smiling faces enjoying some gorilla gars......:tu


----------



## Sgt Silk (Jul 1, 2008)

hey all,
sorry i havent posted in a while. leave was excellent and i have to say, the cigars tasted great on the golf course, although they didnt improve my game at all. after 36 holes and a case of beer later, my slice seemed to disappear, as well as a majority of my golf balls at which point i decided it was time to enjoy a cigar at the club house. it has been hard getting readjusted back here in bagram but i seem to be getting back into the swing of things. thanks again for the coloring book. i dont know what kid is painting inside the lines in those things though...


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Figured I'd put a post up to let you guys know I'm still around. I decided to post in this post because it means a lot me. We took a metal container and made it into something troops and civilians alike enjoy. Lately I just swing through and read a few posts. Don't really post anything because I don't feel welcome here anymore. I just read 4 post of just plain school boy bickering. CS was the first forum I have ever felt welcome on. Hopefully one it will return to that. If it does I will gladly post more and be a more productive member of the community. Anyone ever has anything to ask of me you can always pm me or post in here.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

SSG. Adams,
I want you to know that you and any of our brave men and women serving this great country are welcome here at any time. I am sorry that the site does not seem the same to you any more. To tell the truth it is not the same. Some have decided to leave and some have decided to stay so things have changed quite a bit. What has not changed is our love for the troops and our gratitude for the job they are doing. I hope you will continue to post here and provide us with a glimpse of life "in the sandbox". Bless you and all the other fine men and women who serve along side of you! :u


----------



## fishman (Nov 9, 2008)

I am a new member of this forum stationed at Bagram and have had the pleasure of visiting this Tiki Bar. Someone has put in a lot of work and have done a wonderful job with this Tiki Hut. My hats off to you guys.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

madurolover said:


> SSG. Adams,
> I want you to know that you and any of our brave men and women serving this great country are welcome here at any time. I am sorry that the site does not seem the same to you any more. To tell the truth it is not the same. Some have decided to leave and some have decided to stay so things have changed quite a bit. What has not changed is our love for the troops and our gratitude for the job they are doing. I hope you will continue to post here and provide us with a glimpse of life "in the sandbox". Bless you and all the other fine men and women who serve along side of you! :u


Well said madurolover :tu

Many are still here, and the feelings are the same as they were before, with the *deepest respect for all the service men and woman*. It's a little like the service, some people ship out, new people come in. It's not exactly the same, (sometimes better?), but we continue on!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Fishman it was good having you over. Next time hopefully I won't be flying and we can enjoy a cigar. Thanks guys for your statements. I'll always love CS. It was the site that took me from poking holes in cheap cigars with my leatherman too the refined cigar smoker I am today. :chk Will be interested to see where the site goes after the new year. Figure I'll post up some new pics. We have been doing a little work lately to make it nicer as the winter is here.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Glad you guys and gals have a spot to relax and get away from the everyday pressures you face over there. Here is to hoping that each and every one of you make it home safely. :u


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

i sent soem sticks to bazookajoe boys!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## michael88n (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey there. I'm new here at Bagram (and this forum) and I just stumbled across this thread. 

Is the Tiki Bar still open? This tread kind of petered out in November...

If it's still around, where's it at? And when's it open?

Cheers,
Michael


----------

